

My Mantra to Blogging that Made $20,000: Remix, Reuse, and Republish - LeonW
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6997620-my-mantra-to-blogging-that-made-20-000-remix-reuse-and-republish

======
pdog
Previously, _The Sprawling Guide to Content Marketing that Made Us $10,000:_

[http://blog.idonethis.com/post/36065976015/the-sprawling-
gui...](http://blog.idonethis.com/post/36065976015/the-sprawling-guide-to-
content-marketing-that-made-us)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4805655>

------
freshhawk
And on a slow news day apply the same formula to a meta-story.

I found it interesting for a different reason. I'm a bit out of date with the
self-deluding language used by those "in the content game" to protect
themselves from the cognitive dissonance involved in pretending to be pro-
internet geeks/hackers/entrepreneurs while spending their time writing spam.

